# Easiest "no fussy" coating



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

There are so many? What would be your choice and why?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Are we talking LSPs

I would go for AG HD wax purely for ease of application, not its finish.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Coating please


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq C2v3, wipe on, wipe off. Long lasting, high gloss, very slick. 

Sorry. Missed your last post.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> There are so many? What would be your choice and why?


all you're going to get is people voting for what coating have they used.....

The easiest "no fussy" coatings you are going to get are the hybrids. Kancoat, Exo, ArtDeSicko, ArtDeNano. These are the easiest to use, and they look the best. They just don't last as long as regular coatings, but they will easily outlast any regular wax or sealant. :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

svended said:


> Gtechniq C2v3, wipe on, wipe off. Long lasting, high gloss, very slick.
> 
> Sorry. Missed your last post.


this.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

svended said:


> Gtechniq C2v3, wipe on, wipe off. Long lasting, high gloss, very slick.
> 
> Sorry. Missed your last post.


Also this. One of my greatest buys.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Poor guy asked about coatings....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Poor guy asked about coatings....


Ye', thats why I put "Sorry. Missed your last post." 
I should of just deleted. My bad.


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

svended said:


> Gtechniq C2v3, wipe on, wipe off. Long lasting, high gloss, very slick.
> 
> Sorry. Missed your last post.


+1 on C2V3. fantastic stuff and so so easy to use.


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

+1 for C2v3 - have all but abandoned my collection of waxes now in favour of this

Soooo easy to apply & revolutionises washing. My weekly wash now consists of pressure washing off loose dirt (its a Landrover); snow foam & leave to dwell; pressure wash off & go for a drive or dry the car.

Doesn't look too bad either


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

C2V3 is not a coating...


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

CQUK,C1, MPv2 any of those. ArtDeShine Sicko is not durable enough(claimed only 4-6 months). Dunno about hybrid coatings, wonder how they survive through harsh winter(NOT UK winter el ou el) and road salt.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

OptiCoat 2.0 then if you want top ups use Sonax quick Detailer


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> CQUK,C1, MPv2 any of those. ArtDeShine Sicko is not durable enough(claimed only 4-6 months). Dunno about hybrid coatings, wonder how they survive through harsh winter(NOT UK winter el ou el) and road salt.


and which of these have you actually used?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Gtechniq C2V3 for the win :thumb:

Impressive bit of kit :argie:

See http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308870 :wave:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> and which of these have you actually used?


Haven't used any of these but that doesn't matter, it's not rocket science


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> Haven't used any of these but that doesn't matter, it's not rocket science


so you havent used any, yet your commenting? Absolutely pathetic. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> so you havent used any, yet your commenting? Absolutely pathetic. :wall::wall::wall:


:lol: jewtube full of application videos and it doesn't mean i haven't tried any "glass" sealant. Hurt your little feelings when i wrote that ads sicko is not even a coating? 
I bet those recommending c2v3 are not that pathetic  BTW talking about commenting stuff, read forums more, even you spread ads hype when those are not even proved to be on the same league as other coatings, but whatever


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Speak to Gordon at Defined Details, he is always testing and playing with coatings..
The all do different things, some have a better marr resistance and others will have better chemical resistance, so it depends what you want from them..

I use a lot of Gtech products, usually C1 topped with either Exo or C2v3 ..


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ph0 said:


> Haven't used any of these but that doesn't matter, it's not rocket science


So much women logic there :lol:

I'd be more inclined to listen to peoples views if they've actually used products and not just because they like youtube videos :lol: :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ph0 said:


> Why this is funny? This whole forum is full of false advertising, people recommending stuff that they haven't tried.


so basically you are saying members are making claims without hard proof or evidence.

Can you back up your own sweeping statement?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't believe how surreal these threads are becoming! Not sure it of ANY use to the op whatsoever? 

EASIEST are probably not on your list, permanon, exo or ads nano, backfires crystal seal, ads 1k or polish angel would be my suggestions. And before anyone who doesn't know me makes a smart comment, just cause i have a banner under my name doesn't mean I'm not a "fan" anymore. I use other manufacturers products everyday and thats not gonna change. But those ads products mentioned are p!ss easy, and thats why they are included, simples 

@ the OP, don't listen to hateful trolls who are "anti" something they have never tried, this kind of narrow mindedness will only harm your personal growth. Try anything YOU feel you want to, whatever manufacturer or country it comes from, its the only way you will find what works for you


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh dear.... So the farkwit who hasn't used coatings is ruining another coating thread. :wall::wall::wall:

Yes, there is night and day difference between coatings. Alcohol based behave so different to MEK based, its not even funny. 

I love the 'oily' type coatings, they give me enough time to work around and they spread so easy in my climate. ArtDeSicko Hybrid is one of these 'oily' type coatings. So is 22PLE, C.Quartz, C.Quartz Finest, ArtDeKeegan mohs phps 5 & 6. We use a lot of regular C.Quartz where I am, it's pretty idiot proof. The C.Quartz Finest and ArtDeKeegans are even easier to use, look a bit better, last longer, but cost a fair bit more. 

You guys in the cold might enjoy the 'alcohol' type coatings more. ArtDeNano Hybrid is one of these types, so is Kancoat/Exo, ArtDeShine 1K and 2K part B top coat. These have quicker work times, usually too quick for me in the heat I have to deal with. 

Then you have the true 9H coatings. I find these are the hardest to work with of all, especially in the heat I have to deal with. 

The PolishAngel coatings are great to work with, and easy to use. The wax/coating hybrids such as Famous, Centurion, etc, are just the same to use as a regular liquid wax to use. They also smell devine!  I'm still waiting to use my PolishAngel Cosmic, the 'true coating' in their range.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Nobody noticed that the OP hasn't said anything since starting this war lol


I think a lot of these threads are started just to cause a bit of trouble


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

A very easy one is Max Protect V1.
Layer it up, apply to whole car then buff for awesome results, V2 is the icing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

play nicely and keep this constructive please guys.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> A very easy one is Max Protect V1.
> Layer it up, apply to whole car then buff for awesome results, V2 is the icing.


Can't understand why it's not mentioned more!

I have gtecniq c1/4/5, cquartzUK and max protect v3 v1 and R.

MaxProtect is a lot better than the others on my bikes!!
Far more heat resistant and better scratch, bugs and stones impacts resistance.
More chemical resistance too.

I'm disappointed with the gtecniq coatings, like there's no protection, only sheet water.
Look is quite the same between all I think.

Found cqUK the easiest to apply and c1 the worst.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I personally think they should call everything by normal names like the old days :lol:

Mattys post above is like a detailing periodic table.



-Kev- said:


> play nicely and keep this constructive please guys.


We're all good mates really :argie:

No if the Mods could put a stop everyone spamming the wax section with 'it's all in the prep' I'd be a happy bunny


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Polishangel Master Sealant for me, was very impressed with how easy to use & the looks were stunning IMO

Thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308018


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ph0, if you have nothing constructive to add to this thread (which you don't appear to of done as yet..), then i think it would be better if you did'nt post in this thread at all..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Time to get out the ban stick. Seriously.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Change of subject I think 

I have used more coatings then I care to remember most are different in application and removal some are easier then others Fact.

what a person is looking for is the first question you should be asking for is it out and out durability of a product or do you like to give your car a good going over every 4-6 months 

Do you prefer more of a sheet product or one that beads like crazy like some of the newer hybrid products out there.

Until you know what you want yourself no one can give you a full answer.

Me I think a good base sealant for the mar resistance they offer hate the word scratch resistant as scratch in many peoples minds means different things.

So with good base sealant weather it be Cquartz opticoat 9h C1 etc etc then maybe one of the newer hybrid sealants on top make a very good combo.

People need to remember why we are hear its not to argue over products as we all have different opinions just some people have actually tried a lot of products so are good to listen to. 

I think a good investment is a DI water filter for final rinsing some of the simplest things can be the most help the less you touch your car the less swirls it will get so if you don't have time to give it a proper careful wash leave it dirty until you do.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Time to get out the ban stick. Seriously.


I answered this thread few pages ago, yet u keep throwing rocks at me.

I could just lie about whether i've tried those sealants or not, i just said any of them because they are easy(subjective) to use and they are the most recommended for any user whether you are pro or not. Next time maybe everyone must add picture and their signs to prove they have really tried the product?
And this thread is well kinda useless. As i said easiness of application is subjective thing. And when i said glass coatings i mean glass coatings that are known brands in UK or in these forums. 
People don't have to buy every sealant/coating out there just to test them out, it's like buying phone/tv whatever, u look at spec, you check price, you read reviews in forums , if it's not enough you watch application videos and all of those glass sealants available for every user are easy enough to use, like i said it's not rocket science just depends on your experience.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> I answered this thread few pages ago, yet u keep throwing rocks at me.
> 
> I could just lie about whether i've tried those sealants or not, i just said any of them because they are easy(subjective) to use and they are the most recommended for any user whether you are pro or not. Next time maybe everyone must add picture and their signs to prove they have really tried the product?
> And this thread is well kinda useless. As i said easiness of application is subjective thing. And when i said glass coatings i mean glass coatings that are known brands in UK or in these forums.
> People don't have to buy every sealant/coating out there just to test them out, it's like buying phone/tv whatever, u look at spec, you check price, you read reviews in forums , if it's not enough you watch application videos and all of those glass sealants available for every user are easy enough to use, like i said it's not rocket science just depends on your experience.


I would have to argue the point on easy enough to use this is true in some respects anyone can apply them but I have seen a few cars in real life and on this forum where removal has not been done right and left with streaks which then will need to be polished off.

I could name a couple that with certain lighting look perfect but then take the car out in to the evening light and you will see little streaks if not removed fully I am quite open to admit even though I have applied many different sealants I recently got caught out myself with removing one new sealant to my bonnet as the removal time was Stupidly quick now under the lights in the unit I was using it looked perfect but outside in right light I could notice some faint streaking in one patch.

anyone can watch lots of videos read but until they try it themselves and get timings right you will still see the odd post on DW where people have messed up when they will admit it that is.

I would advice anyone who has not used a Glass sealant before to do one panel and check under different lighting to make sure they have removed fully and are happy before moving on to next.

Though more needs to be done with glass sealants and water etching problems as this is a concern that I have noticed with many of them.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> I answered this thread few pages ago, yet u keep throwing rocks at me.
> 
> I could just lie about whether i've tried those sealants or not, i just said any of them because they are easy(subjective) to use and they are the most recommended for any user whether you are pro or not. Next time maybe everyone must add picture and their signs to prove they have really tried the product?
> And this thread is well kinda useless. As i said easiness of application is subjective thing. And when i said glass coatings i mean glass coatings that are known brands in UK or in these forums.
> People don't have to buy every sealant/coating out there just to test them out, it's like buying phone/tv whatever, u look at spec, you check price, you read reviews in forums , if it's not enough you watch application videos and all of those glass sealants available for every user are easy enough to use, like i said it's not rocket science just depends on your experience.


Your experience is zero so why are you recommending products you haven't used, and putting down products and brands that you haven't used?

Oh, btw my coatings as of 5 minutes ago. Your call farkwit.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Can I join in this

Half my coatings of course do have some artdeshine ones plus other makes that were left in shed only what I took out when I went to do a car must put them all together one day


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats why you're the man to ask about coatings Lee! Nice collection!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Thats why you're the man to ask about coatings Lee! Nice collection!


Haha no I speak to lots of others so many people I respect when it comes to coatings you and matt in fact I could mention many but might upset someone if I forgot to mention them the more people I speak to the more I learn we have some really knowledgeable people on hear they might not say a lot but they really know a lot.

I just like trying out lots of different coatings others may get different results then me but from speaking to others we can share our information and test results and get a good understanding of what is working in the real world

Same with waxes take marc at heavenly, Gordon, the list is endless actually they have massive wax collections so when they write I listen.

same with certain pros on the forum who I always read there write ups as there lighting shots are always perfect no hiding anything I have gained a healthy respect for many people on many areas thx to this forum.

I am the first to admit I am always learning what keeps me coming on DW all the time.

I am still waiting though for that super hydrophilic coating that will last 12 months give your friend a push will you :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Your experience is zero so why are you recommending products you haven't used, and putting down products and brands that you haven't used?
> 
> Oh, btw my coatings as of 5 minutes ago. Your call farkwit.


Yet u can't comprehend what i wrote. I recommended stuff that was on OP's list and those 3 are most known brands here and have high rating lots of people recommending them. Talking about ads sicko, i said 4-6 months is not long enough, just like applying wax :lol: and other ads stuff is not officially available, you have to go through pms and all that stuff. 4-6 months later it will be huge problem to apply sealants because OP iirc dont' have a garage. I'm not making money from detailing my own car, so i'm not gonna take pictures of my very tiny collection:lol: And i bet that collection shrink even more because i have oc2 waiting to be applied :thumb:


Goodfella36 said:


> anyone can watch lots of videos read but until they try it themselves and get timings right you will still see the odd post on DW where people have messed up when they will admit it that is.


So how this thread helps OP? :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Yet u can't comprehend what i wrote. I recommended stuff that was on OP's list and those 3 are most known brands here and have high rating lots of people recommending them. Talking about ads sicko, i said 4-6 months is not long enough, just like applying wax :lol: and other ads stuff is not officially available, you have to go through pms and all that stuff. 4-6 months later it will be huge problem to apply sealants because OP iirc dont' have a garage. I'm not making money from detailing my own car, so i'm not gonna take pictures of my very tiny collection:lol: And i bet that collection shrink even more because i have oc2 waiting to be applied :thumb:
> 
> So how this thread helps OP? :lol:


I speak to OP a lot he knows what he's doing just can never decide on what coating he wants to settle on. which I have a few pm me about like I said first you have to decide on what you want from a coating before moving on to the next question.

OC2 is one of my favourite coatings and highly durable but even this topped with say a artdeshine product or Exo v2 even using Sonax detailer will increase the water behaviour side no end.

then after 6 months you could give the car a good decontamination a hand polish using a optimum product as they recommend this then reapply a 6 month product again this will always keep your car looking its best.

There is no perfect product yet its all about what you want from a coating and how much time you want to spend on your own car.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

How durable are hybrids when they face road salt in winter? But since you live in UK, i guess that won;t be the same in harsh weather countries when temperature is like -20-25 or more, lots of road salt and snow...
Talking why i went for OC, because i want protection the most, and i don't have garage too so reapplying stuff in autumn or winter is no go.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> How durable are hybrids when they face road salt in winter? But since you live in UK, i guess that won;t be the same in harsh weather countries when temperature is like -20-25 or more, lots of road salt and snow...
> Talking why i went for OC, because i want protection the most, and i don't have garage too so reapplying stuff in autumn or winter is no go.


To new a product for me to comment on that would not be right of me.

And I have not done any chemical testing on them as what I have found the more resistant a product is to a wide range of alkalaine and acid products the longer they seem to last on your car.

But in them conditions OC sounds perfect I think I would use sonax quick detailer every couple of months as this would give better water behaviour and increase dirt sticking then OC alone or maybe Gtechniq C2.v3.

But that's only my opinion of course :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Haha no I speak to lots of others so many people I respect when it comes to coatings you and matt in fact I could mention many but might upset someone if I forgot to mention them the more people I speak to the more I learn we have some really knowledgeable people on hear they might not say a lot but they really know a lot.
> 
> I just like trying out lots of different coatings others may get different results then me but from speaking to others we can share our information and test results and get a good understanding of what is working in the real world
> 
> ...


Yep, so many great knowledgeable guys on here, but most don't post any more.  I got to teach myself mostly, being so isolated and all. But thats where I just jump on a plane and go visiting international!  I would have loved to catch up with you guys when I was in the UK a few months ago, but time just didn't permit. 

so many cool products coming out at the moment, so few cars to test it all out on!

As for super hydrophilic, plasma coat plus dimethylsiloxane out of the Sicko should do it. 

And yes, old mate has that plasma coat machine, im dying to try it!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

anyway... surely Colly beats all of these new fancy coatings.... it survives a nuclear fallout, lasts for billions of years and only costs 1 pence per coat...

:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

> anyway... surely Colly beats all of these new fancy coatings.... it survives a nuclear fallout, lasts for billions of years and only costs 1 pence per coat...
> 
> :lol:


haha Strange you posted was only thinking about you when I said about wax collections and your opinion on well we wont go there though I still think blit hamber finis is as good as colly but easy to work with :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Main properties what I want to my choice of coating:

1. Easy of use (can be used outside)
2. Good durability (at least 12 months)
3. High gloss
4. Marr resistance
5. Good sheeting properties
6. Good chemical resistance.
7. Reasonable price

Not so many.... I haven't yet found what I looking for. Have tested only Wolf's HB and it offers all but 4 and 5.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Main properties what I want to my choice of coating:
> 
> 1. Easy of use (can be used outside)
> 2. Good durability (at least 12 months)
> ...


I think you'll find that with just about all coatings. They will all marr, and they all seem to like to bead. Because of the marring and etching as well, coatings will need maintenance at around 6 months to a year as you've already found out. So its up to you if you want to re do your coating after this time, or use a 9H or opti-coat and give it a clean up with a very fine polish and top it off with something when needed.

Point 1 should be fine with all coatings as long as panel temperature is within spec when you apply, or itll be a disaster. Heat afterwards will just cure your coating, so thats a good thing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How about Max Protect v1 Aaron?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

back on topic or thread gets locked!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ph0 , no more posts in this thread please, i don't want the thread closed therefore ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can only imagine any coating that is an apply and walkaway, i.e no buffing required would be the easiest and least fussy to work with. Lee mentioned Opticoat earlier, are there any other coatings of this nature?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

S63 said:


> I can only imagine any coating that is an apply and walkaway, i.e no buffing required would be the easiest and least fussy to work with. Lee mentioned Opticoat earlier, are there any other coatings of this nature?


It depends how you define "coating". Blackfires crystal seal i mentioned is similar, spray on an mf applicator, spread, walk away. Can be used on most surfaces, but is it a "coating"? oc is the most robust ad functional for paint i think


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stangalang said:


> It depends how you define "coating". Blackfires crystal seal i mentioned is similar, spray on an mf applicator, spread, walk away. Can be used on most surfaces, but is it a "coating"? oc is the most robust ad functional for paint i think


Unfortunately the OP hasn't made it exactly clear and given a definition of "coating" those chosen for the poll are of different genres. I think the way this thread has gone apart from the silly handbags we are talking the more durable glass/ceramic type coatings?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Unfortunatley the list saul has is basically the perfect product, he wants everything, which is perfectly acceptable but it does cut down the shortlist dramatically. Plus there are so many that we haven't heard of or used, who knows lol. OC is easy, critical but easy when you have a technique down, but i don't know how long of a cure time it requires, and here in lies the point, most products at present do have at least one downside, even if its just it needs to be kept dry for x amount of hours. Its very difficult


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

r:


stangalang said:


> Unfortunatley the list saul has is basically the perfect product, he wants everything, which is perfectly acceptable but it does cut down the shortlist dramatically. Plus there are so many that we haven't heard of or used, who knows lol. OC is easy, critical but easy when you have a technique down, but i don't know how long of a cure time it requires, and here in lies the point, most products at present do have at least one downside, even if its just it needs to be kept dry for x amount of hours. Its very difficult


And there you have made the two most valid points, what you say about OC could apply to many others easy but critical to get the technique right.
Applying CQUK was easy for me until I noticed a few streaks and patches.

Curing times are an important factor especially for those without a garage in the UK climate, we are seeing new versions of products appearing to combat this.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Exactly, and this is the strength of cquk. Reload works well to combat that issue to a certain extent


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

These pictures look like you have a steroid addiction :lol:

If I didn't know better I'd swear they were injectable drug vials :lol::lol::lol:



-Raven- said:


> Your experience is zero so why are you recommending products you haven't used, and putting down products and brands that you haven't used?
> 
> Oh, btw my coatings as of 5 minutes ago. Your call farkwit.





Goodfella36 said:


> Can I join in this
> 
> Half my coatings of course do have some artdeshine ones plus other makes that were left in shed only what I took out when I went to do a car must put them all together one day


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> ph0, if you have nothing constructive to add to this thread (which you don't appear to of done as yet..), then i think it would be better if you did'nt post in this thread at all..


*Well said Kev, I couldn't have put it better myself :thumb:
I find it pathetic that someone has commented without having tried the coatings themselves it's just another way of annoying members on this forum .

There are lot of pros ( like myself) and knowledgeable enthusiasts here like Raven and others which are here to provide feedback to the community .

The last thing we want is some smart a..s who think he knows it all .

This is why we are all here to learn and we never stop learning until your last day on this Earth !

Just my 2cents

Mario*


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So Mario... what would be your choice?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Alex L said:


> I personally think they should call everything by normal names like the old days :lol:
> 
> Mattys post above is like a detailing periodic table.


I've been away from the forum scene for 12 months or so, it's not exactly straightforward anymore.

Used to be just GTechniq C1 & Nanolex Pro...


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Eurogloss said:


> *Well said Kev, I couldn't have put it better myself :thumb:
> I find it pathetic that someone has commented without having tried the coatings themselves it's just another way of annoying members on this forum .
> 
> There are lot of pros ( like myself) and knowledgeable enthusiasts here like Raven and others which are here to provide feedback to the community .
> ...


How does that help OP? Oh yeah, i post bs, you post constructive feedback If I annoy you why people "i heard it's good but haven't tried it yet" do not?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Shaun said:


> ph0 , no more posts in this thread please, i don't want the thread closed therefore ruining it for everyone else.





ph0 said:


> How does that help OP? Oh yeah, i post bs, you post constructive feedback If I annoy you why people "i heard it's good but haven't tried it yet" do not?


:thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ban hammer time, eh? So much for democracy. gtech stuff wins, so it must be gtech then!:thumb::wall: I wonder what gtech c2v3 users picked:lol::wall:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would not say Gtechniq c2v3 is a coating as a such, it's a fast top up of protection when time limits are to the minimum to the applier and user, one other product to throw in the mix has to be Artdeshine Hydrophobic water repellent, fast fast working, aids drying time and sheets and beads water fast on water activation plus leaves a silky gloss finish behind, one product to consider OP for it's speed and flexibility to other surfaces plus price point as well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ph0 said:


> How does that help OP? Oh yeah, i post bs, you post constructive feedback If I annoy you why people "i heard it's good but haven't tried it yet" do not?


are you bored or something?..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ph0 said:


> Ban hammer time, eh? So much for democracy. gtech stuff wins, so it must be gtech then!:thumb::wall: I wonder what gtech c2v3 users picked:lol::wall:


You cant say i didn't warn you, have a holiday on me :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> are you bored or something?..


He might not be but he sure is boring me with his repetitive rhetoric.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

he won't be any more lol


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The only wipe on and walk away product I can think of is opti-SEAL


If used properly and sparingly the excess product evaporates from the panel leaving no reason to buff


And it is very good


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have had experience with CQUK, Gtech and Max Protect. For me the best on my dads Nitro was CQUK by far by then when I tried to use it on my swift, it just wouldnt play ball so I think some of the outcome can depend on the paint type.

I shouldnt comment but have to, the guy arguing has hardly any posts and he's arguing with profession and very knowledgeable hobbiest with litrally thousands of posts. To me its like telling arnold he's training wrong or Schumacher he took that corner wrong, it just makes no sense. I would like to consider myself resonably knowledgable with detailing but this is dwarfed by the knowledge of most of the guys who have posted in this thread. People like this annoy me as they drive the knowledgeable people away which effects us all


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> I have had experience with CQUK, Gtech and Max Protect. For me the best on my dads Nitro was CQUK by far by then when I tried to use it on my swift, it just wouldnt play ball so I think some of the outcome can depend on the paint type.
> 
> I shouldnt comment but have to, the guy arguing has hardly any posts and he's arguing with profession and very knowledgeable hobbiest with litrally thousands of posts. To me its like telling arnold he's training wrong or Schumacher he took that corner wrong, it just makes no sense. I would like to consider myself resonably knowledgable with detailing but this is dwarfed by the knowledge of most of the guys who have posted in this thread. People like this annoy me as they drive the knowledgeable people away which effects us all


When I said in a previous post about all coatings are different in application waiting times removal this was right humidity/temp can make products act different I also mentioned about streaks being left which can be more visible in certain lights.

Another person having a problem and seeing more of these.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309747

As said I think people who are applying any kind of glass sealant need to check under different lights to make sure they are removing the product fully also soft and long microfibers are not best for this nice short nap and make sure you have a good few of them.

How did you find the gtechniq and max protect V1 is easy enough to use V2 you do have to be quicker with removal.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have tested countless numbers of coatings, I picked CQuartz UK off the list the OP put up.

Now, I have sicko but I haven't used it yet, and still waiting on Matt getting 9h in for me to get. 
So those two had to be removed from the choice for me.
I also haven't had time to try any of the polish angel sealants/coatings that seem to be getting good praise or the new Modesta coatings.

From the remaining 3 named, Cquartz UK offers the best chemical resistance and easiest application.
C1+ being the most difficult application (more smears.. however it's still not difficult.. just more so than the other 2)
Max protect easy to apply also, not as good on chemical resistance as CQUK but better than C1+ it would seem from most of the testing.

As for the 'Other' Category there is so many to list.. Zen Xero has to be close to the top of a lot of lists.. it's not easy to apply like some of the others but it's very good.
Cquartz Finest is IMO excellent but not retail available.
Opti-coat 2.0, very easy to use.. make sure it's very even applying though or it will smear. Not as slick as the others mentioned so doesn't release the dirt as well for me.

Marr resistance/Scratch resistance whatever you want to call it, most of that comes from the 'Self clean' function of coatings (another phrase that's oversold much like scratch protection) the slicker surface means less dirt stuck to the car.. so when you wash there is less abrasive there to marr it.
No coating I have tried is truly resistant to a deliberately bad wash technique.

ADS 1K, first time I applied it, I sprayed it on with the little sprayer, and wiped it around with the applicator cloths and it was a pain to remove.. really smeary. I think I applied way too much.
Second time I sprayed it on, then spread around with one microfibre and buffed with the other instantly. This worked easily, two layers 1 hour apart and the car was beading like a champ in the rain.
Exo being one of the easiest to use, if the temperature is right that is. offers great water behaviour but poor chemical resistance.
22PLE VX1 Pro failed early in the chemical resistance testing I done (and the testing by Gordon) 


I'm starting to bore myself now.. so I'll leave it at that for now. I think that's most of the popular ones just now.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> Cquartz Finest is IMO excellent but not retail available.


this has been a huge annoyance of mine. The CQ Finest is a brilliant easy to use coating, looks better and lasts longer than the other CQ coatings. They just don't sell it to the public which is just stupid. I can understand having a pro only product like Opti-Guard which can be a ***** to use, but CQ Finest is easy to use!?!?! 

Oh well, CarPro's loss, we now have Gyeon Q2 Mohs and the ArtDeShine ArtDeKeegan 5 & 6 that use the same tech! 

I can only speak about the ArtDeKeegans, they are both absolutely brilliant. Very easy to use, and they look absolutely amazing! I'm looking forward to seeing the Gyeon offering, I'm sure it'll be great as well! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

What is all this ArtDe b0ll0ks???

Are they just adding names to the end of the same product or what????

:lol:

Where is ArtDeConfused.com



:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> this has been a huge annoyance of mine. The CQ Finest is a brilliant easy to use coating, looks better and lasts longer than the other CQ coatings. They just don't sell it to the public which is just stupid. I can understand having a pro only product like Opti-Guard which can be a ***** to use, but CQ Finest is easy to use!?!?!
> 
> Oh well, CarPro's loss, we now have Gyeon Q2 Mohs and the ArtDeShine ArtDeKeegan 5 & 6 that use the same tech!
> 
> I can only speak about the ArtDeKeegans, they are both absolutely brilliant. Very easy to use, and they look absolutely amazing! I'm looking forward to seeing the Gyeon offering, I'm sure it'll be great as well! :thumb:


Avi tells me Finest is under development right now to make it even better 

I haven't tried the Gyeon or ADKeegan stuff so can't comment.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> What is all this ArtDe b0ll0ks???
> 
> Are they just adding names to the end of the same product or what????
> 
> ...


Most certainly not the same products Cuey. They all behave differently, and will each suit a different intended purpose. 

ArtDeShine has is a few different 'types' of coatings, and a few coatings in each 'type'. Each type uses different chemical technology and make up. I might ask ArtDeShine to make a 'family tree' up for everyone to understand, but there is plenty of information already in the ArtDeShine section. :thumb:

There is no such thing as a plain old silica coating anymore!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Avi tells me Finest is under development right now to make it even better


Cquartz Finest is a rolling formula- always evolving and always improving. The latest version is in the semi translucent bottles that I think most have by now. :thumb:

I do wonder where some of these coatings come from and as ever, welcome people to do side by side testing against our CquartzUK which I am sure will be more than a match. :wave:

Andy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> Cquartz Finest is a rolling formula- always evolving and always improving. The latest version is in the semi translucent bottles that I think most have by now. :thumb:
> 
> I do wonder where some of these coatings come from and as ever, welcome people to do side by side testing against our CquartzUK which I am sure will be more than a match. :wave:
> 
> Andy


Yeah.. the semi translucent bottles with the super fast dropper lol.. 
That's what my latest one was too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> There is no such thing as a plain old silica coating anymore!


Apparently not! :lol:

What one will get people laid though???

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Apparently not! :lol:
> 
> What one will get people laid though???
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Are you asking which one will make that baldy heid of yours the shinest to attract the ladies? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> Are you asking which one will make that baldy heid of yours the shinest to attract the ladies? :lol:


My head is always a nice matt finish..... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the C1+exo and the ceramic pro 9H


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Most certainly not the same products Cuey. They all behave differently, and will each suit a different intended purpose.
> 
> ArtDeShine has is a few different 'types' of coatings, and a few coatings in each 'type'. Each type uses different chemical technology and make up. I might ask ArtDeShine to make a 'family tree' up for everyone to understand, but there is plenty of information already in the ArtDeShine section. :thumb:
> 
> There is no such thing as a plain old silica coating anymore!


A family tree kind of thing would be great. I really want to order some ArtDeShine products but not sure what products offers what. Need something as simple as Bouncer's and AF's wax line, you buy wax 'x' if you want durability, wax 'a,b,c' for different colours and looks, wax 'y' for show cars, best looks but not the best durability.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> A family tree kind of thing would be great. I really want to order some ArtDeShine products but not sure what products offers what. Need something as simple as Bouncer's and AF's wax line, you buy wax 'x' if you want durability, wax 'a,b,c' for different colours and looks, wax 'y' for show cars, best looks but not the best durability.


I agree. The ArtDeShine products all seem very confusing and not easy to decipher what does what. More people might buy if there was some reference guide.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> A family tree kind of thing would be great. I really want to order some ArtDeShine products but not sure what products offers what. Need something as simple as Bouncer's and AF's wax line, you buy wax 'x' if you want durability, wax 'a,b,c' for different colours and looks, wax 'y' for show cars, best looks but not the best durability.


Please do remember though that just cause someone says "A" does this and "B" does this, it doesn't mean that side by side on the panel they won't look and do EXACTLY the same. This isn't a stab at you bouncer I'm talking generally :thumb:
I'm happy to list my views on what to use and when, however many have already don't this and the ensuing arguments become tiresome. It is perhaps better to reference the products own focus threads that have been here for some time


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there anywhere that has a summary of all the products in one place that we can read or do we have to read each individual thread about each individual product. 

Personally I dont need anything fancy. The graph that Gtechniq produced that showed each products pros and cons on a 1-5 scale would be great as each user can pick which aspects of a product they want most.

Im just a simple person, I get annoyed when they dont call films 1, 2 & 3 and instead give them individual names :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> Is there anywhere that has a summary of all the products in one place that we can read or do we have to read each individual thread about each individual product.
> 
> Personally I dont need anything fancy. The graph that Gtechniq produced that showed each products pros and cons on a 1-5 scale would be great as each user can pick which aspects of a product they want most.
> 
> Im just a simple person, I get annoyed when they dont call films 1, 2 & 3 and instead give them individual names :lol:


Lol. This hasn't been done as there are more products to add, and then I can simply advise on combos or individual choices.

I guess what I'm trying to say is people keep saying that the names confuse, but "exo" or "cquk" means nothing until you investigate and make sense of it, so sicko is no different in reality. If people just want me to get alfred to name them 1 2 and 3 I can ask, but man that would be boring and exactly the same as everyone else. And honestly, the brand deserves more than "the same"

Recomendations coming your ways when the line up is finished and my sticky list has been accepted :thumb:


----------

